# plenum cover cleaning



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok i was wondering what i could use to clean the plenum cover, its all discolored and grimmy, i got most of the gunk off with orange clean wipes, but its still dis-colored (kinda yellowish), i want to try and make it shine more, i'll eventually get it sandblasted and repainted, to match the exterior color, but for now i want it to look nicer, anyone have any suggestions or experience?

before first try at cleaning it









after first try









the only problems are the ends and on the number, and back on the nissan


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I sandblasted mine And inverse painted it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm not going to inverse paint mine, jsut change the paint color, but that won't be for a few months, for now i just wanna make the metal shine, wat could i use to get the stains off and make the metal shine, and is the cover made of aluminum?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice job!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think it's aluminum, yes. You could lightly sand it with some 300 grit, that should pull the garbage off it, and even polish it up a bit.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I think it's aluminum, yes. You could lightly sand it with some 300 grit, that should pull the garbage off it, and even polish it up a bit.


is there any protective finish on it?? cuz theres some area by the nissan that i can see the bare metal, and other parts look like they have a coating of somekind, i don't want to expose the bare metal, unless i can polish that up easier then under uts current condition.

Should i move up from 300 after awhile, like slowly get towards 600 grit, and should do a wetsand?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> is there any protective finish on it?? cuz theres some area by the nissan that i can see the bare metal, and other parts look like they have a coating of somekind, i don't want to expose the bare metal, unless i can polish that up easier then under uts current condition.
> 
> Should i move up from 300 after awhile, like slowly get towards 600 grit, and should do a wetsand?


I just used 300 on mine. If it is true aluminum, it won't rust, so you should have no problems. I'll post pics of mine later on. it cleaned up quite nicely with 300 grit.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I just used 300 on mine. If it is true aluminum, it won't rust, so you should have no problems. I'll post pics of mine later on. it cleaned up quite nicely with 300 grit.


ok thanks [email protected], should i wet sand? or does it not matter?, i was really bored lest night and just took the thing of and rinsed if off and rub it down with orange clean and a scrub sponge :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok thanks [email protected], should i wet sand? or does it not matter?, i was really bored lest night and just took the thing of and rinsed if off and rub it down with orange clean and a scrub sponge :thumbup:


I dry sanded mine. 300s fine enough to get the garbage off but not to leave streaks, 600 should almost give it a mirror finish. Try it out. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I dry sanded mine. 300s fine enough to get the garbage off but not to leave streaks, 600 should almost give it a mirror finish. Try it out. :thumbup:


ok cool, (stupid question alert) home depot sells 300 and 600 right?, maybe i should go to the junk yard and the one off my cars lil brother (87 same color, same trim)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok cool, (stupid question alert) home depot sells 300 and 600 right?, maybe i should go to the junk yard and the one off my cars lil brother (87 same color, same trim)


Yeah Home Depot should have what you need. As far as the cover goes, I like mine 'cause it says:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yeah Home Depot should have what you need. As far as the cover goes, I like mine 'cause it says:


 :thumbup: lucky, since the car meet on sunday i've been having boost cravings  , ok so there will be no ill side affects to sanding it? my dad wants me to get the one off the junker before touching the one we have now. do i need to?

you only used 300 and got that shine??? damn can't wait to see mine with 600 i'll show u pics when i'm done, eventually i'm having the red sandblasted then painted to match the exterior

edit: did u handsand or did u use a sanding device, like a palm sander or circular sander?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> :thumbup: lucky, since the car meet on sunday i've been having boost cravings  , ok so there will be no ill side affects to sanding it? my dad wants me to get the one off the junker before touching the one we have now. do i need to?
> 
> you only used 300 and got that shine??? damn can't wait to see mine with 600 i'll show u pics when i'm done, eventually i'm having the red sandblasted then painted to match the exterior
> 
> edit: did u handsand or did u use a sanding device, like a palm sander or circular sander?


Noop, that was hand sanding and I didn't spend much time on it either. Do the junker one if you want, you'll get the same results. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://thumper300zx.com/sharpenup/wheels/wheels.htm


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> http://thumper300zx.com/sharpenup/wheels/wheels.htm


ok thanks for that link i won't be working on the rims until i can get an extra one from my cars lil brother, to find out what works best.

do you think that 600 might be overkill? after reading thumpers guide to doing the rims, i have an urge to take the plenum cover up to 1000 grit or higher, for a show quality shine? am i just being a newb? or do you think i should just because i can?, i wanna make this car as beautiful as i can, maybe eventually stop driving it and make it a show car under the restoration category. but for now i want to get that engine looking purty

edit: i think i'll use his technique on the cover and see how shiny i can get that thing, making the home depot and napa runs after work


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok thanks for that link i won't be working on the rims until i can get an extra one from my cars lil brother, to find out what works best.
> 
> do you think that 600 might be overkill? after reading thumpers guide to doing the rims, i have an urge to take the plenum cover up to 1000 grit or higher, for a show quality shine? am i just being a newb? or do you think i should just because i can?, i wanna make this car as beautiful as i can, maybe eventually stop driving it and make it a show car under the restoration category. but for now i want to get that engine looking purty
> 
> edit: i think i'll use his technique on the cover and see how shiny i can get that thing, making the home depot and napa runs after work


Hey do whatcha want man, it's your car. :thumbup: I'd like to see it after it's done.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Hey do whatcha want man, it's your car. :thumbup: I'd like to see it after it's done.


ok yeah i jsut realized my gf has my debit card :dumbass: , darn it, i'll get it back today, hopefully i still have money.

[email protected] did use ur hand or did you put the sand paper onto something? (and whats your name i don't wanna keep calling you [email protected])

i'm gonna dry sand to 1000grit, see how that looks and if its good put some aluminum polish on it, otherwise i'm wet sanding starting at 300grit going to 1000grit, then polishing


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok yeah i jsut realized my gf has my debit card :dumbass: , darn it, i'll get it back today, hopefully i still have money.
> 
> [email protected] did use ur hand or did you put the sand paper onto something? (and whats your name i don't wanna keep calling you [email protected])
> 
> i'm gonna dry sand to 1000grit, see how that looks and if its good put some aluminum polish on it, otherwise i'm wet sanding starting at 300grit going to 1000grit, then polishing


 I hand sanded, but then again I'm a back to basics kinda guy. I rarely even use power tools.......  My middle name is Eric, that's what I let everyone call me.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I hand sanded, but then again I'm a back to basics kinda guy. I rarely even use power tools.......  My middle name is Eric, that's what I let everyone call me.


lol ok thanks eric. i'll get pics up when i'm done, prolly later tonight after i drive the 20 miles to my gf's jsut to get my debit card then drive the 20 miles back in traffic (oh joy)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Call him "Willy"


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha do i even wanna know the story behind that?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Naw it's secret


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

At's ok, you can call me "Willy" if you call him "Timmy"......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> At's ok, you can call me "Willy" if you call him "Timmy"......


haha i saw you post that in the wrong thread lol!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Just first names we don't like.  I changed my name long ago.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> haha i saw you post that in the wrong thread lol!!!


 Yeah, had the wrong screen up. Pwned by self......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Just first names we don't like.  I changed my name long ago.


ok i'm lost but whatever, so we got eric and i still don't know asleep's name


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so what colors do high temp paints come in?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok i'm lost but whatever, so we got eric and i still don't know asleep's name


Jake. Last time I checked anyway.  

And high temp paint isn't _really_ necessary. It should really never get past 350 degrees in the engine compartment, unless something is very wrong. That being said, Hi-Temp paint comes in a lot of colors, I don't think you'll have too many problems making choices.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep the name is Jake.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Jake. Last time I checked anyway.
> 
> And high temp paint isn't _really_ necessary. It should really never get past 350 degrees in the engine compartment, unless something is very wrong. That being said, Hi-Temp paint comes in a lot of colors, I don't think you'll have too many problems making choices.


ok cool thanks, i'd prefer to use high-temp jsut to be on the safe side, and did u use a spray paint or brush application?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok cool thanks, i'd prefer to use high-temp jsut to be on the safe side, and did u use a spray paint or brush application?


Well maybe you could get away with using brush. I used spray and sanded off the over spray.. Though I'm not sure what high-temp paint comes in a brush application.... It's all spray that I'm aware of.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nah i want to do what you did, jsut a lighter blue, and higher grit

edit: did u paint the entire thing sides to? or jsut the top?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

To answer the questions from earlier, 600 grit will still not be smooth. Your cover will look like brushed aluminum. To really get it polished, you have to get really fine and end up using a metal polish at the end.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> To answer the questions from earlier, 600 grit will still not be smooth. Your cover will look like brushed aluminum. To really get it polished, you have to get really fine and end up using a metal polish at the end.





ME said:


> i'm gonna dry sand to 1000grit, see how that looks and if its good put some aluminum polish on it, otherwise i'm wet sanding starting at 300grit going to 1000grit, then polishing


already knew i would need higher grit, but thank you for the advice


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so i put down a layer of high-temp paint, light blue, turned out really really dark, so i found some factory spec matching paint, code 426, mm same color as my car, so far it looks sick, i'll have pics up in a few hours when i'm done, the cover is baking right now


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm wondering about the valve covers now, myself. Seems like kind of an odd rough surface, I wonder if they are cast like that or if the surface can be removed. I'd like to paint the valve covers the same color as the plenum cover.

Wow what ricers we have become...  Is this what the Honda guys do with their spare time ?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So I must be slowly rubbing off on you then LOL
The valve covers have a coating on them, Mine came right off, MarcZ31 did the same to his valve covers, you can see in the pictures he posted. (he has also got two crankcase ventilation ports, one on each valve cover? wierd?) Since Im going to have the car apart for awhile and I will be waiting on parts, I was going to high polish the valve covers , water pump ( really rice I know, but I saw it done on an fc3s and it looked really cool) and the upper plenum, I was going to fill in the screw holes and then polish it. I will post pics when I have it done, but I think itll look alright.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*I"M DONE!!!!*

ok so after working on this for 3 days, yes i spent 3 days on this, i resanded it atleast 6 times and applyied god knows how many coats of paint here it is!!!!

the starting project









the unoffical primer









the finished product (2000 grit)









installed


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow that looks awesome. :thumbup: What does your dad think........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That is really nice man!!!!!! Did you paint it the same color code as the car or did you just find something close that matched? That came out really really nice.........I might have to copy you and repaint mine, put it back on....so much for filling the screw holes.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

When you used the 2000 grit, did you wet sand or dry sand it? If you get bored you should get a dremel and start buffing....that would look awesome!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

actaully even though i had dads approval, he has no clue i did it yet, hes on a business trip right now (house to myself! i love his durango!!, party this friday!! lol) and i don't think you can tell but the ENTIRE cover has been painted, top, bottom, and all sides

the second picture was taken right after baking the cover (i baked it after every coat of paint, normal home oven, temp set to 250 for 5 mintues), thats the color i was planning on painting it...but it turned out to dark and i didn't like it, but it was a high-temp paint, so i used it as a primer instead, i was looking around my garage and i found a little can of touch-up paint, its an exact match to the body paint.

i hope it looks really really nice considering i spent 3 days sanding it, i started with heavy grit emery cloth, made for sanding metal, then went to medium, then to fine, probably bout 20 times to get all the factory mill lines off, then i got the wet-paper started at 600 -> 1000 -> 1200 -> 1500 -> 2000, all wet, i actaully let the paper soak for 15 mintues prior to sanding it, then i kept the cover wet also, i did that proabably 4 times, and sadly theres still some imperfections on the back that i will work on later but for now it looks good, i'm picking up some metal polish today, and will get pics of that up soon


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Why did you bake it? Was it powder coat?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Very IMPRESSIVE!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah it is, isnt it? Im totally going to copy that- It looks really really good! Im wondering why he baked the paint though- he didnt say he used powder coat...just regular paint----I suppose so he could get the project completed quicker.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah it is, isnt it? Im totally going to copy that- It looks really really good! Im wondering why he baked the paint though- he didnt say he used powder coat...just regular paint----I suppose so he could get the project completed quicker.


YUP!! when ur painting something at 12am and its 40 degrees outside it doesn't want to dry, so i used a hair dryer inbetween coats, then i baked it to dry it up nice and get it totally dry before i sanded it. i'm a perfectionist, and i plan on doing this type of stuff for a living so i figure i'd see what i could do, i wanted as professional looking results as possble, i even made a faux paint both (cardboard box with a hole in the top, sprayed inside the box, closed the lid let the particles settle a big then inserted the dryer in the hole and moved it around slowly making sure to get all the fumes out before turning up the heat, got the paint sticky and then applyed a second coat, i had absolutly no dripping with the method, paint come out perfect

the cover being baked -









the paint booth -


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> YUP!! when ur painting something at 12am and its 40 degrees outside it doesn't want to dry, so i used a hair dryer inbetween coats, then i baked it to dry it up nice and get it totally dry before i sanded it. i'm a perfectionist, and i plan on doing this type of stuff for a living so i figure i'd see what i could do, i wanted as professional looking results as possble, i even made a faux paint both (cardboard box with a hole in the top, sprayed inside the box, closed the lid let the particles settle a big then inserted the dryer in the hole and moved it around slowly making sure to get all the fumes out before turning up the heat, got the paint sticky and then applyed a second coat, i had absolutly no dripping with the method, paint come out perfect
> 
> the cover being baked -
> 
> ...


I read somewhere it's not safe to use a home oven to bake in the paint. It is suppose to contaminate your food. Please clean out your oven thoroughly or you might make your family members sick over time.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

we don't even use our oven ever, but i will thanks


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so yeah i took the cover off again and started sanding it over again  damn scratches...so yeah hopefully i can get them all this time...oh and i'm repainting, the paint got scratched, grrrr i ahte being a perfectionist


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*ALMOST DONE!!!!!!*

:jump: :waving:

so i got my cover back from the plating shop (no i didn't get it plated), i just had them do whatever had to be done to make it a mirror (since i was having a hard time getting the finish i wanted), but yes i got it back, i need to repaint it but heres some pics


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What type of paint did you end up using? Color, brand etc.. Wanna make a write up? I'd like to do it to mine.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> What type of paint did you end up using? Color, brand etc.. Wanna make a write up? I'd like to do it to mine.


a write up for how i did mine?, are u changing ur mind bout yours? 

anyways as youcan see in the first two pictures, when they buffed it it burned off the newer paint, u can see the stock red, ok theres 3 different paints on there, theres the stock paint (ewww), then theres like 2-3 layers of Dupli-Color Engine Enamel (Chrysler Corp. Blue - DE1631, its not an exact match to the body paint but i used it as a protective layer between the cover and the final paint) , and then 2-3 layers of Dupli Color Import Auto Spray (88-00537 Blue Mist, its an exact match), and the metal i will but polishing with Mother's Mag and Aluminum Polish.

I'll make a full write up of what i did in a day or so, i still need to finish it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I can't see the buffing and primer pics for some reason.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

which ones the new ones???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can see the new ones just not the old ones


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

works for me? didn't work on my friends comp, maybe its your connection


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope connection is fine..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

eh i dont know then, they work for me


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

GAH!!! so i repainted it and becuase when it was buffed some of the paint was stripped it looks layered now, so i'm gonna ahve them strip the entire thing and rebuff it then i'll repaint it again!!, i'll lose the cool texture but oh well it will look sick


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I hand sanded, but then again I'm a back to basics kinda guy. I rarely even use power tools.......  My middle name is Eric, that's what I let everyone call me.


Eric, I give you props. I have also done some hand sanding and it is a tedious process...it looks great but is a boat load of work.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> :jump: :waving:
> 
> so i got my cover back from the plating shop (no i didn't get it plated), i just had them do whatever had to be done to make it a mirror (since i was having a hard time getting the finish i wanted), but yes i got it back, i need to repaint it but heres some pics


that is about the hardest thing i have seen in a long time. i would seriously hang that on my wall :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so my dad scratched the cover, so i took it back to the place had it rebuffed (FOR FREE!) and then i came home and striped all the paint off because it wasn't coating evenly and here is what i have now


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hardest and most annoying part the project so far









taping that off is a bitch, the rest of the polished metal is going to be coated in petroleum jelly


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you are using petrol to prevent paint getting on, make sure it is cool. refridgerate the jel and plate or work in a cool area. if it is too warm, it will smear.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

what do u mean by smear? what i'm doing is applying a thin layer to my finger then rubbing that onto the polished metal


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> what do u mean by smear? what i'm doing is applying a thin layer to my finger then rubbing that onto the polished metal


If it gets too warm, that thin layer will become liquid. If it is cooler, it will be much more of a semi-solid.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh ok cool thanks for the info, gotta gomove it from the garage to the frig in the garage


----------

